# Aal und Zander auf Grund oder Pose



## Trout03 (14. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

ich fische am Rhein in Dinslaken. 
Ich möchte gerne auf Zander gehen bzw. Aal. Wie muss die Montage aussehen jeweils für Aal oder Zander??
Außerdem fliest die Emscher dort in den Rhein. Vllt. helfen euch Fotos...?!
Was sind sonst gute Plätze?


----------



## grintz (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aal und Zander auf Grund oder Pose*

Also wenn du auf Zander gehen willst, dann legt ich dir nen Fingerlangen möglichst schmalen Köderfisch ans Herz den nehmen Zander ganz gerne !
Das ganze kannste an ner Posenmontage oder auf Grund anbieten. Gute Stellen dafür sind eigentlich immer Kehrströmungen und Strömungskanten im allgemeinen !
Auf Aal nimmste am besten nen halben oder auch ganzen Tauwurm an ner 3 g Pose (so praktiziere ich das zumindest immer) ! Und das ganze möglichst in den unteren Wasserschichten .
Hoffe geholfen zu haben !


----------



## powermike1977 (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aal und Zander auf Grund oder Pose*

moinsen!

habe bisher mehr von beiden auf grund als mit der pose gefangen. einfach ein anti-tangle rörchen, in das man ein blei einhängen kann, über die hauptschnur. unten karabiner mit vorfach einhängen, aal: tauwurm auf n 8er aalhaken (persönliche erfahrung); zander: 10-12cm köFi auf n zanderhaken und dann rein datt dingen! vorfachlänge ist mir eigentlich immer (ab 50cm) egal.

viel spass!


----------



## Trout03 (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aal und Zander auf Grund oder Pose*

Soll ich genau in die Kehrströmung werfen? Das Blei würde dann doch total abtreiben wenn ich da keine 1Kg Blei dran hab....|uhoh:


----------



## Pfandpirat (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aal und Zander auf Grund oder Pose*

Ich würde auch Grund vorschlagen.

Hier nochmal ein Bild der schon genannten Montage.

http://img163.*ih.us/img163/1900/montage0mj.jpg


Genauso kannst du dann auf Zander angeln - nur mit anderem Haken/Vorfach natürlich. 

Bei Problemen mit der Strömung kannst du ja so ein flaches Tellerblei verwenden:






Beste Grüße
Pfandpirat


----------



## drogba (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aal und Zander auf Grund oder Pose*

lasst ihr die rolle auf oder die bremse oder direkt anschlagen oder wie macht ihr das?also ich hatte neulich nen biss (ganz vorsichtig) und der hat immer mehr schnurr gezogen aber der schwimmer nich unter wasser nach ca10 sec hab ich angeschlagen und nichts am haken nur nen angfresenen fisch.also auf grund wäre doch besser circle hooks + upose nimmt oder nich?


----------



## Pfandpirat (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aal und Zander auf Grund oder Pose*

Ich nehme eine Freilaufrolle.

Mit dem Anschlagen, würde ich je nach Hakenart/-größe entscheiden. Wenn der Köfi mit 2 Drillingen bestückt ist, kannste bestimmt früher anhauen als wenn nur ein Einzelhaken aus dem Maul schaut. 

Ich persönlich warte immer ein Stück. (manchmal auch zu lang)

Das mit der U-Pose versteh ich aber nicht. |kopfkrat


----------



## drogba (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aal und Zander auf Grund oder Pose*

also eben hatte ich kein biss auf köfi !nur auf wobbler hatte ich nen nachleufer kurz vorm rausziehen hab ich den geshen den schlingel!ja upose daher weil zander nachts an der oberfläche rauben


----------



## Extrem Chiller (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal und Zander auf Grund oder Pose*

Hallo

ich hab ma ne Frage^^
Ich will mit meinem Bruder am Haddorfer-see auf Hecht und Zander Angeln gehn.
so hier meine frag-en 
1.Welche Montage wer am Besten für Hecht (Pose , Grund)
2.Welche Montage wer am Besten für Zander.

Wie Groß soll der Köfi sein?

Habt ihr ein paar Tips? 

Also wo wir angeln is eine steinplatte ca.4meter breit und 3 meter lang.
Rechts und lings sind beume und büsche  im wasser (wachsen rein und drüber)


----------



## Extrem Chiller (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal und Zander auf Grund oder Pose*

Mist schonn losgeschickt^^ xD

Naja schonn mal Danke für eure antworten die hoffentlich kommen werden^^ xD


----------



## karpfen09 (22. November 2008)

*AW: Aal und Zander auf Grund oder Pose*

naja so ca 12-20 cm lange rotaugen und 15-25 gr pose


----------



## karpfen09 (22. November 2008)

*AW: Aal und Zander auf Grund oder Pose*

wo bäume über wasser ragen und schatten entstehen kannste zu 90 % davon ausgehehn dass dort hechte  oder auch zander stehen


----------

